# Windows problem, lsass.exe.



## kobaj

As far as I can remember I didnt install any software or screw with the registry in any way shape or form. Last night I shut down the computer completely normally. But when I turned it on this morning I get the error "lsass.exe Operation Failed-The requested operation was unsuccessful." And all I can press is "ok" which promptly shuts down the computer. 

Ive tried safe mode where I get the same error. And "run system with last known good configuration" nothing works.

Does anyone know of a way to fix this? Preferably WITHOUT reinstalling windows.


----------



## apj101

have you tried a repair install?

i hate to say this so early in a problem but i can see this ending in a reformat just my gut feeling


----------



## kobaj

apj101 said:


> have you tried a repair install?
> 
> i hate to say this so early in a problem but i can see this ending in a reformat just my gut feeling



Repair install? Isnt that pretty much reinstalling windows? Will it delete my files?


----------



## apj101

kobaj said:


> Repair install? Isnt that pretty much reinstalling windows? Will it delete my files?



no it one of the options on the windows cd, there is an option to repair windows

only the sfc /scannow command may be worth a shot if you can boot into dos


----------



## kobaj

apj101 said:


> no it one of the options on the windows cd, there is an option to repair windows
> 
> only the sfc /scannow command may be worth a shot if you can boot into dos



Windows came pre-installed on this machine. I do have a windows disk from my main game rig though. Using that all I see is "install" "recovery console" and "exit", no repair. 

Using recovery console though when I type sfc /scannow it says the command is not recognized. What should I do now?


----------



## OvenMaster

kobaj said:


> Using recovery console though when I type sfc /scannow it says the command is not recognized. What should I do now?



It's not in the recovery console.
Go Start -> Run -> then type "sfc /scannow", then press OK.
Tom


----------



## kobaj

kobaj said:


> ...And *all* I can press is "ok" which promptly shuts down the computer.






OvenMaster said:


> It's not in the recovery console.
> Go Start -> Run -> then type "sfc /scannow", then press OK.
> Tom




I cant log into windows.


----------



## kobaj

Haha! Fixed it using this guide. Thanks for the help though, Im running "sfc /scannnow" now. Im just worried that once I turn it off it will somehow corrupt itself and Ill have to do ALL of that over again.


----------



## BluePlum

Well u needa show the computer whos boss!


----------



## dude_56013

i just spent 10 hours yesterday doing this same thing...i believe mine was a virus/spyware/malware problem..even with multiple adware and virus preventers installed....i thought i was in for a full re-install but i figured it out on my own just by replacing it from the lsass.ex_ from the install disk, expanding that and then renaming it lsass.exe and copying it to c:\windows\system32...where it belongs....glad you figured it out and didn't cause you as much trouble as me!!!


----------



## OvenMaster

OvenMaster said:


> It's not in the recovery console.
> Go Start -> Run -> then type "sfc /scannow", then press OK.
> Tom



I need to retract this. 
sfc /scannow IS an option when using Recovery Console.
Tom


----------

